# Insulating a 1905 Craftsman



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Whats the exterior of the home?

Wall Depths, construction type, etc?


----------



## jillers (Jan 22, 2012)

Wood siding without sheathing and true 2x4s. I'm not sure what else you need.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Any signs of moisture behind the wood siding?

How insulated are you trying to make the space?

You are climate zone 3 and your insulation/vapor retarder guidelines are relatively lax. 

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_sec002.htm

Given the fact that your wall is a true 4" wall, you could overstuff a 2x6 wall batt, put 1" foam in the stud bays (pay attention here to the permeability equation) and put fiberglass/mineral wool, etc batt inside of that.


----------



## jillers (Jan 22, 2012)

No signs of moisture. 

Although we do not have heat or air now, we would like to in the future and don't want to reinsulate at that point.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

While it's open do any wiring or adding of outlets. If it's ballon framing make sure to block the bottom and tops of the walls, if the walls over 8ft. tall add block 1/2 way up the wall for a fire block, if there's any wiring or plumbing make sure the oversized holes get filled with expanding foam.


----------



## jillers (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Joe!

We are in the middle of new electrical and plumbing too. We will make sure to fill holes with expanding foam, and add the fireblocking.


----------

